# Shooting OFF to the right



## gonene1 (May 24, 2015)

I have found out that i have a tendency to shoot off to the right just a little bit.

this happens with different band sets.

what i do is compensate and put my double line\sight\notch a bit to the left of the target.

but still i am not sure why my shots are going off to the right and have no idea what to fix.

I shoot TTF and hold the slingshot with my left hand.

can someone suggest some factors that can cause this to happen?

I learned that bad pouch hold caused my hits to be too high and i worked on that and fixed it.

but what cause a shot to get thrown off to the right?

Thanks


----------



## tyrone8511 (May 2, 2014)

I know on Bill Hays video(slingshot knowledge) when he explains how to aim a slingshot he does mention what causes you to shoot left or right


----------



## Performance Catapults (Feb 3, 2010)

A few things can make this happen. If you have an established technique, and hold the frame mainly upright, shooting right could be not enough pressure on the pouch grip. For me, too tight of a grip makes my shot cross, not enough grip allows the shot to open up. Could also be, you're becoming accustomed to having the bands closer to your head when you shoot, and if you're holding the frame in the same place, you're actually aiming to the right. Try moving your draw away from your head a little. Hope it helps.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

I find my anchor actually effects this.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Performance Catapults said:


> A few things can make this happen. If you have an established technique, and hold the frame mainly upright, shooting right could be not enough pressure on the pouch grip. For me, too tight of a grip makes my shot cross, not enough grip allows the shot to open up. Could also be, *you're becoming accustomed to having the bands closer to your head when you shoot, and if you're holding the frame in the same place, you're actually aiming to the right*. Try moving your draw away from your head a little. Hope it helps.


I would say that is exactly what is happening. I have the same trouble but I hold the sling in my right hand .... meaning I need to bring the tubes closer in as I think I'm aiming correctly but in effect I'm looking to the left as the tubes are pointed to the right.

I have to make a mental note on pouch position or I shoot to the right !

wll


----------



## mopper (Nov 17, 2012)

How do you hold the ball? SOme people don't hold it between the tips of their forefinger and thumb but sort of pinch it between the seconds digits of both forefinger and thumb because it feels much easier to hold it that way.

However, in that case the first digit of your thumb sticks out and acts like a sort of ramp, like a ski-jump for your ammo, that therefore gets thrown off its intended flight path.


----------



## gonene1 (May 24, 2015)

I hold the ball itself, but not with the fingertips of the index finger and the thumb where it is soft , but instead i hold it way back , with the knuckles at bony hard area of my index finger and thumb.


----------



## Teach (Jul 5, 2014)

Is your hold vertical or gangster style?

Do you hold the pouch open vertically or horizontally?

You haven't stated either of these factors.

I also shoot TTF and hold gangster style. I found I was shooting to the right quite a bit when holding the pouch in a horizontally open orientation. With a 1/4 turn rotation of the pouch at draw, it disappeared and I was then hitting where I was trying to.


----------



## Teach (Jul 5, 2014)

Disregard those last two lines of my post above. I just re read it and even I can't figure out what I was trying to say. I was terribly tired when I posted it. My bad.


----------

